# IBS-C or not?



## frightenangel (Mar 6, 2001)

I was born with really bad constipation. My parents had to take me to the hospital all the time to flush me out. In my late middle and early high school years my stomach would upset me alot. I'd feel nausia, different stomach irritations, and pains in different areas. Finally, my senior year they took every test except a cat scan and diagnosed me with IBS-C. I was upset. I just couldn't beleive that there was nothing they could find but this thing that I would have to live with. Well, In late April of this year, I got this really bad pain and it was all over. I could barely walk. First they said that it was just a stomach flu, but it never went away. Then they took a catscan and told me that I had a hole in my small intestine and I needed surgery. After surgery they said that they found that the problem was caused by a pocket that I was born with that ruptured/popped and that was also the cause of all my stomach problems in the past. Well, I'm still having problems with my stomach and now they're saying that I still probably have IBS like they thought before. I think that they don't know what there talking about. I think IBS is something they made up so they don't have to find out what's really wrong, but I don't really know what to think.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

IBS is not something that is made up. It is very real. I suggest you do make sure they test you properly, If they find anything there then it might not be IBS, but if they find nothing wrong then it is probably IBS.A pain in the bum (literally) but unfortunately true.


----------



## LiteratureRose (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey- They just recently said I had IBS- and I sort of feel like they did all of these tests for specific, treatable, problems and when they couldn't find anything they classified me under IBS so they could stop looking. It kinda sucks huh? I hope you're feeling better!


----------

